# Borderlands 3



## UnicornElf (Mar 28, 2019)

Teaser for Borderlands 3 was released yesterday:


----------



## UnicornElf (Mar 28, 2019)

Trailer released today:


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2019)

Due for release next month. I’ve pre-ordered a copy


----------



## blairsh (Aug 4, 2019)

"Over one billion guns"


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 12, 2019)

Anyone else pre-ordered? My copy is due for delivery tomorrow, so that's probably most of the weekend written off


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 13, 2019)

Downloading now.....


----------



## mauvais (Sep 13, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Anyone else pre-ordered? My copy is due for delivery tomorrow, so that's probably most of the weekend written off


I've never understood why anyone pre-orders.

I just played through Borderlands 2 so I'm interested in this, but it's been a long time so I'm going to wait and see how it's received.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I've never understood why anyone pre-orders.


Why not? I didn't pay any sooner and it'll be there when I get home tonight.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 13, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Why not? I didn't pay any sooner and it'll be there when I get home tonight.


It's committing to pay for something that's still an unknown, undelivered quantity. Granted, this close to release, we've probably got a reasonable idea - but people do it months in advance and then complain about the product.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2019)

mauvais said:


> It's committing to pay for something that's still an unknown, undelivered quantity. Granted, this close to release, we've probably got a reasonable idea - but people do it months in advance and then complain about the product.


Yeah I don't do that 

I've played the first three, so was planning to buy this anyway.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 18, 2019)

First impressions. 

It's very "blue/grey" to start with. Makes seeing the baddies hard.

The initial weapons are shit and I wouldn't be surprised if people gave up after this. 

But... You meet all the old characters pretty early, the banter is there, the guns get better, the gameplay gets better.

Then I met an "English voiced" character who keep saying 'wanker' and after I literally spat my tea out the first time she said it, I'm now sucked in.

Work with it and it will work with you. Am preferring this to the Oh So Srs Destiny 2


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 28, 2019)

What is the endgame like?
Does the game have much depth in terms of longevity?
I enjoyed the other games, but that was way back in the old days of last gen.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 29, 2019)

I've only played about seven hours so there's still loads and loads to unlock, but it's fair to say that if you like Borderlands 2 you'll like Borderlands 3.

Might be worth a try before you buy though or watch some YouTube gameplay


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 29, 2019)

It's a lot harder than 2 though I think


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m only a few hours in. I’m enjoying it, but it hasn’t pulled me in yet. 

I’m not finding it any harder than the others so far. It’s difficult in places, but generally ok if you stick to missions equal to your current level.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 1, 2019)

Quick tip. 

Don't forget to check your emails in the "social" part of the menu. Torgue sends you guns for "being f*cking AWESOME"


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 4, 2019)

Does this have an enormous patch on ps4? If so how big? My internet is crap (aka talk talk) and modern games are getting frustrating for me because of it. Cheers


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 6, 2019)

Picked this up because I enjoyed the previous games.

This I'm not feeling at all. It feels a real chore to play. The map is horrendous and counter productive.

Maybe nostalgia isn't what it used to be


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm now sold. After you open the first vault and defeat it, things get srsly good.

I'm ashamed to say that in the mission to rescue Sir Hammerlock, I opened a door and expected to see him, but it wasnt him.......its was Brick.

And I actually said out loud "Brick!!!" like he was a long lost friend.

I'm 48 ffs


----------



## Ming (Oct 10, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm now sold. After you open the first vault and defeat it, things get srsly good.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that in the mission to rescue Sir Hammerlock, I opened a door and expected to see him, but it wasnt him.......its was Brick.
> 
> ...


It’s OK. I got a bit emotional meeting Dogmeat in Fallout 3.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 15, 2019)

Ice T is in it!!

Ice muthafuckin T


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2019)

In!!!

Is it just me - when you walk near a bit of kit the info box for it is mostly off the top of the screen. It’s hard or impossible to see the info most of the time. On PS4 and a big tv.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 26, 2020)

Eli Roth is directing a Borderlands film. Its the potential to be enormous fun. 









						Eli Roth Directing Borderlands Movie
					

The Hostel man will tackle the game adaptation. Get more details via Empire.




					www.empireonline.com


----------



## tendril (Dec 9, 2020)

Necroing the thread

I bought it on release and have sunk 1500+ hours into it.

Sadly, it has ended up a bit of a mess. Showed great promise at the beginning but the most recent DLC was a PvE Roguelike experience where you are dropped into a map sans gear and without the ability to use your skills, so every character feels the same.

This season pass did add a 4th skill tree and there is still content to be released, but end game is rather lacking.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh that's a shame, I have it and wanted to go back to it at some point and check out the DLC.  

I don't think had quite the comic writing talent they had with borderlands 2,  The Bane is a good example.  3 didn't really keep my attention.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah. Didn't like the latest addition. Haven't even looked at the new skill tree. 

Shame, as it's the first part of the Season 2 Pass which I bought. Hope the other stuff is better.


----------



## tendril (Dec 9, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Yeah. Didn't like the latest addition. Haven't even looked at the new skill tree.
> 
> Shame, as it's the first part of the Season 2 Pass which I bought. Hope the other stuff is better.


The purple skill tree for zane is OP as fuck. He has a shoulder cannon now so can proc ASE anointments.

Here's a run through true maliwan takedown with my facepuncher zane.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 10, 2020)

What gun is that?!


----------



## tendril (Dec 10, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> What gun is that?!


The facepuncher coupled with a white elephant artifact. Facepuncher deals melee damage.


----------



## tendril (Dec 10, 2020)

Dp


----------



## tendril (Dec 10, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> What gun is that?!


If you're on ps4 I can dupe all the gear for that build


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 10, 2020)

tendril said:


> If you're on ps4 I can dupe all the gear for that build



Sadly, I'm a PC Player. I'll go and find it. 

Not played as Zane yet. I run with Moze


----------



## tendril (Dec 10, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> Sadly, I'm a PC Player. I'll go and find it.
> 
> Not played as Zane yet. I run with Moze


Ah, you'll be fine then. I believe there is a save editor for PC


----------

